# Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??



## AchtBit (30. Dezember 2009)

*Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Hi,

Hab bei dem Shop am 25. ein Notebook geordert. Und zwar das 

*Asus **UL50VT-XO037V für 799.- *

Bei dem Angebot hieß es Versandfertig in 2 -3 Tagen.

Als ich vorhin mal meine Bestellstatus eingesehn habe, war der unverändert auf ' Ihre Bestellung wurde entgegen genommen'

Wie auch immer, kein Ding. Ich kann auch paar Tage warten. Allerdings ist das Notebook auf der Seite verschwunden. (Über meine Bestellung kann ich es noch per Deeplink erreichen). 

Asus UL50VT-XO037V (Win7) - Asus 15.6''/ Core2Duo SU7300 / 320GB / 4096MB| redcoon Deutschland

Jetzt wird jetzt ein 

*Asus UL50VT-XO027X für 799.- *

Asus UL50VT-XO027X (Win7) - Asus 15.6''/ Core2Duo SU7300 / 250GB / 2048MB| redcoon Deutschland

angeboten.

Dabei handelt es sich exakt um das gleiche Modell, das ich bestellt hab. Mit 2 Ausnahmen, anstelle 4gig DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher hat das nur noch 2gig. Wo vorher eine 320gig HDD drin war, ist jetzt nur noch eine 250gig HDD drin.

Das Ganze ist als sofort lieferbar ausgeschrieben.


Also langsam kommt mir das jetzt echt spanisch vor. Ich komm mir schon etwas verarscht vor. 

Müssen die liefern was in meinem Bestellauftrag steht??

Und was kann ich jetzt tun??

Bitte um Erfahrungs Input, danke 


Edit: ich seh grad, das aktuelle Angebot ist mit win7 prof(oem) meins ist mit win7home prem.(oem)

Bei den Oem Version dürfte der Preisunterschied nur gering ausfallen???

Edit2: 25Euro Unterschied. Das rechtfertigt keinesfalls den halben Speicher und die geschrumpfte HD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Redcoon ist ein sehr guter Shop, gerade wenn man Fernseher dort kauft. Anstatt dich zu ärgern, nehm doch erstmal telefonisch Kontakt auf. Nur so kannst du Licht ins Dunkel bringen  

(und keine Angst, die beißen nicht!)


----------



## AchtBit (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Hab grad mal mit denen gechattet. Ok, Sie meinte die Ware geht morgen vom Lager raus. Auf die Frage 'warum das Angebot verschwunden ist und ein Neues mit geringer Ausstattung dafür eingesetzt wurde' erhielt ich folgende Antwort. 'Die Ware wird sehr knapp kalkuliert und sie hätten zudem mehrere verschiedene Vorhandelspartner, da könnten solche Preisunterschiede schon mal auftreten'.

Naja Ok, solange alles mit meinem Notebook klappt, hab ich kein Problem damit.

Hmm....das Argument war trotzdem nicht überzeugend. Das Angebot war ja nagelneu und die bekommen bestimmt nicht nur 10 Stück von dem Gerät. Und dann wirds plötzlich ersetzt. Geht mich ja nix an und ist mir auch wurscht, wenn alles klappt aber irgendwas lief da nicht ganz proper. lol


----------



## Nucleus (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Müssen die liefern was in meinem Bestellauftrag steht??



Spätestens nach dem Erhalt der Ware (siehe Redcoon AGB) bist Du mit ihnen einen gültigen Kaufvertrag eingegangen.

Das bedeutet, dass Du bezahlen musst, was Sie Dir liefern, während Sie Dir gleichzeitig das liefern müssen, was Du bestellt hast.

Wenn Du also Jonagold-Äpfel bestellt hast, und Granatäpfel bekommst, ist der Kaufvertrag nicht erfüllt.

Am Besten gleich beim Öffnen in Gegenwart des Postboten kontrollieren.


----------



## AchtBit (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Am Besten gleich beim Öffnen in Gegenwart des Postboten kontrollieren.


 
Ja, nur siehst das eben auf die Schnelle nicht.

Naja, da ich jetzt nochmal in deren Chat nachgehakt hab, geh ich mal davon aus, das dann alles seine Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

du hast halt wohl eines der letzten verfügbaren geräte bekommen, und das ist in der form halt JETZT nicht mehr lieferbar. 

wenn die eine gute lagerverwaltungssoftware und eine funktionierende lagerlogistik haben, dann wurde auch jedem bestellten book genau eines zugewiesen, dass wirklich auf lager ist. das ist allerdings schwer machbar, echtzeitlogistik UND dazu dann noch das problem "bestellt ist nicht unbedingt reserviert"... 

ein mitarbeiter von mindfactory hat da mal erklärt, warum so eine 100%ige echtzeit-lager-bestell-logistik nicht mit vertretbarem aufwand möglich ist.

falls du doch die "abgespeckte" version bekommen solltest, musst du dich natürlich beschweren, und da sollte redcoon dann aber keinerlei probleme machen, die sind mir seit ner weile auch schon ein begriff und noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.

allerdings kannst du die von dir bestelle version nicht bekommen, wenn es die nunmal nicht mehr gibt, und eine "gleichwertige" nutzt nix, weil die gleichwertige ja eben inzwischen die "abgespeckte" version ist. aber geld zurück, das ginge.


----------



## AchtBit (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Ich hoff das klappt schon.

Wegen dem Angebot. Die Ware war ja nicht lagernd. Die Anzeige erschien am 23.12. mit dem Hinweis, In 3 - 4 Tagen versandfertig. Ich war ja noch ein Vorbesteller. Das ist schon etwas seltsam. 

Wenn sie wirklich nicht mehr besteh ich drauf. Zumindest auf den Arbeits Speicher. Soll er dann 2 gig dazulegen.

Den Lappi will ich auf jeden Fall. Intel hat bereits eine neue Sample Serie des SU7300(su2300 auch) für 11.1.10 angekündigt. Die ersten Samples lassen sich ohne Probleme 100% übertakten. 

Auserdem ist jetzt gar keine ULV CPU mehr erhältlich. Intels beide Grossverteiler passen. Nicht mal die beiden SKU Typen Su7300 und Su4100. Sind zu bekommen.

Jemand muss alle aufgekauft haben. Hab grad erst das erste Netbook(acer natürlich) mit dem Su2300(saubillige, 130$ pro 1k unit, verlangt Intel vom Händler) Sellerie gesichtet und die CPU ist bereits nicht mehr erhältlich.

Was geht da ab. Entweder die ham nix bei Intel oder jemand kauft die Dinger in Massen auf. Nicht mal mit Wartezeit sind die gelistet.

Edit: hier eine Info über die SU9300 CPU und ihre Ausschuss Ableger. Geordnet nach Güteklasse von Links nach rechts

http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=36695,42791,36728,43568,42779,


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

vlt. hat intel einfach zu wenig hergestellt, oder bei der ausbeute gibt es probleme, so das weniger hergestellt werden könne, als erwartet. und/oder die note/netbookhersteller haben einfach zu viel mit der produktion anderer notebooks (weihnachtsgeschöft) zu tun gehabt und die "neuen" erstmal zurückgestellt.

kann viele gründe haben.


----------



## AchtBit (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Ne, im Prinzip sind die Neuen im Notebookbereich ja quasi fast ausschliesslich Penryns. T4xxx, T6xxx, T7xxx, Q9xxx, dann alle S (22mmx22mm)Grössen und die sauteuren P9xxx low Energie Samples.

Laut Intel sollten die alle auf dem Markt sein. Also ich hab z.B. noch nirgends eine SP9600(2x2,53mhz, 6mb lv2, 25W TDP) oder eine SL9600(2x2,13ghz, 6mb lv2, 17W TDP) gesehen. SU9600er ja selten, und gelegentlich die 36x36mm Typen von der P9xxx Serie. 

Die Masse sind Ausschuss Samples. Geplant war die Hi End Serie SP9xxx, die Mid Range Serie SL9xxx und die Mainstream Serie SU9xxx. Wobei Mainstream garantiert selektierte Samples sind bei denen nur die Hälfte des Caches verwendet wurde. Da die dann quasi die Qualitätsprüfung, für High und Mid End, nicht bestanden, ist bereits die top CPU in der SU Serie mehr oder weniger ein Ausschuss Produkt. Kein Wunder, das damit mehr Ausschuss produziert wurde als bei einem High End Produkt. Bei den High End Dinger hab ich keinen zwischen Typ gefunden. In der Mid Range gibts einen. SL9380 glaub ich. Bustakt von 1066 auf 800mhz verringert. In der SU Serie sind gleich 6 neue Schrotty Typen erhältlich. SU2300 + 500, SU4100, SU7300 + SU7xxx ? SU3300 + 500.

Alle haben mehr oder weniger ein Gebrechen. Je mehr Gebrechen desto desto besser ist die Verfügbarkeit. SU4100 ist der Spitzenreiter. Von den ursprünglichen 9xxxern ist fast nix mehr zu sehen 1. 4100, 2. 7300, 3. 2500 beherrscht den Markt.

Intel will sich bloss nicht die Blöße geben aber hier ham sie sich glaub ich mal gewaltig verkalkuliert.

Fazit: Intel hat aus Mist noch mehr Mist fabriziert. Fazit für Verbraucher: Jetzt zugreifen. Die Schrotties stammen von den High End Samples ab. Deshalb auch diese extreme Taktbarkeit in der SU Klasse.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Wer mehr über Redcoon wissen will (meine erfahrungen(schlecht ohne ende))kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden...bevor es wieder ärger mit nem Mod gibt.


----------



## emperator (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Laut Intel sollten die alle auf dem Markt sein. Also ich hab z.B. noch nirgends eine SP9600(2x2,53mhz, 6mb lv2, 25W TDP) oder eine SL9600(2x2,13ghz, 6mb lv2, 17W TDP) gesehen.



Da die Preise, der genannte CPUs nicht gerade billig sind, findet man sie eher in höherpreisigen Businessgeräten. Den SL9600 z.b. im Lenovo X200s oder HP Elitebook 2530p und den SP9600 im Lenovo T400s.


----------



## retrogamer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Kannst du selber am besten Testen indem du mal so tust als wärst du Kunde und mal anrufst und Fragen stellst etc. Wenn du nicht durch kommst etc. würde ich es lassen.


----------



## AchtBit (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*



emperator schrieb:


> Da die Preise, der genannte CPUs nicht gerade billig sind, findet man sie eher in höherpreisigen Businessgeräten. Den SL9600 z.b. im Lenovo X200s oder HP Elitebook 2530p und den SP9600 im Lenovo T400s.


 
Eins vorweg:

Ich will hier keine Gerüchte verbreiten. Kannst davon ausgehen, dass es sich hierbei um meine ganz persönlichen Ansichten und Schlussfolgerungen handelt. 

Ausser die Typos vielleicht. Wer welche findet kann sie behalten 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja, nach intensiver Suche findet man vielleicht 2 Geräte, die einen SL haben. 9300 und 400 hab ich schon gesehen. SP9600 such ich vergeblich. Obwohl der laut Intel bereit, seit knappen 1,5 Jahren in Produktion ist. Nur ist er bei Intel als ein auf 2 Jahre begrenztes Auftrags Produkt gelistet. Dennoch werden zum Launch ein paar tausender Bulk Sampels angefertigt. 3x darfst du raten wo die geblieben sind........

Wenn du versuchst die CPU bei einem der beiden Grossverteiler von Intel, im Auftrag zu geben kommt bei beiden Händler eine Mitteilung, du möchtest doch bitte diese Addresse oder Telefonnummer kontaktieren.

Die sind nicht in den Auftragslisten vorhanden. Man braucht nur die Low End Klasse (SU) zu betrachten um zu verstehn was da los ist. Geplant war ein SU9xxx 3,4 und 6. Die 9400er CPU war als Serie(7 Jahre Produkt) vorgesehn. Downgrade auf 9300 zudem, non stock keeping unit. Neue Typen in die Serie aufgenommen SU3x(2 Typen) , SU2x(2 Typen), SU7300(ab 11.1.2010, gleiches Sample in 2 core SPECs gesplittet) , SU41x(1 Typ) 

Keine der CPUs ist in Serie. Su7300 und Su4100, -> SKU.

Spätestens jetzt weis eigentlich jeder wa aus den ürsprünglich als SP9xxx Vorlage Kernen geworden ist.

Da hat sich Intel schlichtweg überschätzt. Die dachten das Fertigungproblem könne reduziert werden, wenn man gleich einen Sub Serie mit einplant, welche die am häufigsten auftretenden Pruduktionmängel, als Basis Merkmal repräsendiert. 

Klar an erster 1. Stelle = Struktur Quali(aka max. Taktung) 2. Platz 2lv Cache on die. (Core Diskrepanzen in Quali, treten ehr selten auf) 

Einstufung

SP Reihe, vollwertige C2D Architekt. + 6mb 2lv advanced smart cache, fsb 1066mhz bis max. 2,53ghz
SL Reihe, vollwertige C2D Architekt. + 6mb 2lv advanced smart cache, fsb 800mhz bis max. 1,86ghz
SU Reihe, vollwertige C2D Architekt. + 3mb 2lv advanced smart cache, fsb 800mhz bis max. 1,6ghz

Das wurde auch durch beiden Serien auch abgefangen. Nur waren es diesmal nicht die Hauptprobleme. Zudem wollte dass mit denen, normal am Cache liegenden, Prefetch Einheiten nicht hinhauen.

Afaik liegt an dem Shrinking 22x22mm(ca. 40% weniger Platz bei gleicher Struktur Breite 45nm).

su7300 = 1 Einheit verloren, verfügbar: genug.
su4100 = Beide Einheiten verloren, Cache auf 2 x 1mb getrennt, verfügbar: Massen
su2xxx = wie su41xxx mit halben Cache 2 x 512kb. verfügbar: deutlich weniger.
su3xxx = 1 Kern deaktiviert. 3 MB Cache für einen Kern. Komplett intakte Einheit. verfügbar: etwas, jetzt nada.

In der SP Reihe existiert ein Ausschussmodell (SP9380, FSB auf 800mhz reduz.)
In der SL Reihe, Keines.

Fazit, die meisten verkauften su73 und su41 Typen wird man ohne Zusatz Kühlung, bis zum Umfallen takten können. Die hams erst gar nicht bis zur Strucktur Qualitäts Prüfung geschafft.

Das wird Intel aber alsbald mit Einführung neuerer SPEC Samples ausloten.

Asus z.B, garantiert sogar 34% mehr Takt beim SU7300 und hat dem ULV Notebook Bios gleich eine Turbo Clock Funktion spendiert. 

Auf der NotebookCheck Page, ham se nicht lang gefackelt und den SU7300 gleich mit den max. möglichen Takt von 2,14ghz betrieben. Er dürfte theoretisch, zumindest die SPEC Grenze, von 2,53ghz, mit der Standard Kühlung, problemlos meistern.

Ich dachte meine Kalkulation war schon perfekt, als ich meine E6400 
geordert hab. Hab mit 50-60% mehr Takt(max. waren da 3,2ghz) gerechnet. Bei dem Ding sind bereits schon über 100% einkalkuliert. 

Theoretisch, weil ungeprüft.


So etz noch einen guten Rutsch und tschüs

Edit: Bestellstatus ---> Kenntnis genommen  

nix Versand wie gestern behauptet


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

wer hat denn nen versand gestern in aussicht gestellt? ^^ also, hier in köln gab es im grunde keinen einzige einzelhandelsfirma, die länger als bis 12-14h offen hatte - die post hatte auch um 12h dicht. dazu haben etliche mitarbeiter eh weihnachtsurlaub, man ist also an sich eh unterbesetzt... mit einem versand gestern hätte ICH also so oder so nie gerechnet, und wenn du wider ewarten doch eine versandnachricht bekommen hättest, dann wäre das zu 99% zwar schon ne paketmarke mit nummer gewesen, aber das paket liegt trotzdem noch bis samstag erstmal nur im lager... 

ps: vorkasse oder nachnahme?


----------



## KennyKiller (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

hab auch schon da bestellt, ohne probleme sehr schnelle lieferung


----------



## AchtBit (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wer hat denn nen versand gestern in aussicht gestellt? ^^ also, hier in köln gab es im grunde keinen einzige einzelhandelsfirma, die länger als bis 12-14h offen hatte - die post hatte auch um 12h dicht. dazu haben etliche mitarbeiter eh weihnachtsurlaub, man ist also an sich eh unterbesetzt... mit einem versand gestern hätte ICH also so oder so nie gerechnet, und wenn du wider ewarten doch eine versandnachricht bekommen hättest, dann wäre das zu 99% zwar schon ne paketmarke mit nummer gewesen, aber das paket liegt trotzdem noch bis samstag erstmal nur im lager...
> 
> ps: vorkasse oder nachnahme?


 
Die Dame vom Radcoon Online Support Chat.

Bis jetzt immer noch nada. 2 Tage Lieferzeit steht jetzt da. Mal sehen so lange wart ich noch.

Nachnahme. Bei dem Betrag würd ich nie vorweg zahlen.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen über gute Internetshops mit einem Freund geredet. Dabei hat er gemeint ich soll nicht bei Redcoon bestellen 
Einmal hat er einen Fernseher nach 2 Monaten bekommen (es stand aber da versandfertig-sofort)...ok er hat ihn nicht umbedingt gebraucht. Aber die Preise fallen ja auch in der Zeit. Alle paar Tage hatte er dabei angefragt und es hieß immer morgen kommt er...
Insgesamt hat der shop aber viele gute Bewertungen...Einzelfälle gibts immer wieder denke ich


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Ich habe zwar nur 1x was bei Redcoon bestellt, aber das ging fix und die Lieferung war einwandfrei. Handelte sich dabei um einen Fernseher, der im normalen Handel damals 200€ teurer war. Hatte 3 Tage gedauert, bis er bei mir war.


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Hab die Bestellung vorhin gecancelt. Eigentlich wollt ich das Notebook schon haben. Nur..........

.....ich hab mir vorhin, noch bevor ich meine ULV Bestellung widerufen hAB, ein anderes Notebook geordert. War eine Do or Die Entscheidung. Ich hab echt massen Angebote studiert und zufällig nen Deep Link zu einem Einzel Stück auf amazon erwischt. Mitteles Google, kam ich auf eine Produktvergleichs - Seite, welche zum Einem, direkt von Google als Volltreffer gefeatured wurde, und zum Anderen wiederum, Suchtreffer direkt auf Amazon.de verlinkt hat.  Komisch, die eigene Suchfunktion von Amazon konnte das Angebot zwar finden aber nix lieferbar.

Das ist schon saudeep Link gewesen  


Es muss natürlich ausgerechnet so ein Gerät sein, das meines Erachtens, ein Paradoxum zum Begriff Notebook darstellt. Und ausserdem ist es auch nix anderes, als mässige HW Leistung für Geldverschleuderer, die dem gesellschaftsfremden Bedürfnis Luxus erlegen sind. 


Na wie auch immer. Eingesackt, in den Warenkorb, hab ichs erst mal sofort. Dann ca. 30 min später, nach grober Produkt Info, die Bestellung rausgefeuert. So schnell müsst ich immer gleich entscheiden können.

Ich trau mich nicht zu sagen was fürn Monster das ist. Jeder der hier meinen Thread gelesen hat, wird denken, ich lauf nicht ganz rund.

Deshalb Link:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Habs für 729.- ergattert. Zustand: neuwertig, 1 jahr alt. mit kompletten Zubehör(ausser Rucksack). Mit Tagetasche ist da nix mehr. 4 Kilo wiegt die Keule.

Ergonomie, Verarbeitung sind top. Dank Centrino 2 System und diverser Power States, hatts immerhin etwa noch die gleiche Akku Laufzeit(durchschnittlich 3,5 - 4std), wie mein altes Lifebook.


Ich wollt es eigentlich dezent, leicht, handlich und max. mobil.

Nun hab ich nen tragbaren Brotkasten PC. 
Wenn ich das NT noch mit rumschleifen tu, dann ist das ja fast wie, ständig 10 Seidla Bier im Rucksack.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

naja, rein Spielemäßig wärst du mit nem nagelneuen Samsung Ahadi für 700€ (T6500, AMD 4650 GDDR3, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Akku bis zu 5 Std. laut Samsung - und im Optimalfall) da genausogut bedient gewesen. Ne 9700m GT ist nämlich nicht besser als eine AMD 4650, das Asus hat halt nen Quad, is aber fraglich, ob das wirklich viel bringt  Trotzdem viel Spaß damit.


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Leistung. Natürlich ist auch Ergonomie einwichtiges Argument, wenn man viel mit dem Ding arbeiten tut.

Und gerade in der Verarbeitung liegen Welten zw. den Samsung und dem Asus.

Ich bin das es von meinem Lifebook gewohnt. Wenn ich mir die 500 Euro Pappschachteln im MM angeguckt hab, hatte mich immer die Furcht vor einem Notebook Neukauf gepackt.

ein weiterer Vorteil vom Asus, das Ding kannst aufrüsten bis zum geht nicht mehr

Edit: ne ist kein Quad drin. Kann ich auch ehrlich nicht gebrauchen. Der P8600 langt mir vollauf. Ich wollt eigentlich kein Notebook zum Zocken.

Die Punke die mir wichtig waren,

1. Ergonomie(ist jetzt voll erfüllt)
2. Mobilität (war ein Griff ins Klo) 
3. Display(bin gespannt, trotz Spiegelung, sehr hoch beurteilt)
4. Leistung(öhhh..? ich glaub das ding ist fast schneller als mein Desktop)
5. Preis(ein Traum, angesichts des tatsächlichen Tagespreises, die Dinger unterliegen(ab G5 Klasse) so gut wie keinem Preisverfall)
6. Games(ich werd wahrscheinlich nie die Kapazität ausschöfpen)


Hier der Bericht trifft fast 100% auf mich zu. Der wollte fast die gleichen Eigenschaften wie ich. Nur, dass er 1300 Euro als Schnäppchen bezeichnet, könnte man als deutlichen Unterschied bezeichen.

Das Ding entspricht quasi auch arbeitstechnisch der Business High End Class. Dami´t bin ich beruhigt 

http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/leser-test-asus-g71v-7t037g-850/1


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Zum Glück hab ich Redcoon gecancelt. Das Notebook wurde schon wieder verschoben. Alle 3 Tage steht da wieder in 3 Tagen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

also, Du hast das Asus bereits selber "ertastet" ? Ist es also wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet, spürbar besser als das Samsung? Hast du DAS denn mal ausprobiert?

Ich persönlich leg halt mehr Wert auf die Leistung, wenn ich die Wahl hab  Über mein Acer 5920G zB monierten einige, dass die Tastatur angeblich nachgeben würde beim Tippen - das fiel mir erst auf, als ich es las. Es stimmt sogar, wenn man hinschaut, aber das Schreibgefühl ist IMHO nicht zu beanstanden... ^^


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, Du hast das Asus bereits selber "ertastet" ? Ist es also wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet, spürbar besser als das Samsung? Hast du DAS denn mal ausprobiert?
> 
> Ich persönlich leg halt mehr Wert auf die Leistung, wenn ich die Wahl hab  Über mein Acer 5920G zB monierten einige, dass die Tastatur angeblich nachgeben würde beim Tippen - das fiel mir erst auf, als ich es las. Es stimmt sogar, wenn man hinschaut, aber das Schreibgefühl ist IMHO nicht zu beanstanden... ^^


 
Nein, ich habe es noch nicht aber es ist bereits On the road

Ich hab nachträglich ja mehrer Tests gelesen, die alle übereinstimmed die Verarbeitung hervorheben. Zudem ist der User Test bei Notebookcheck genau von der richtigen Person verfasst worden. Der ist auch nicht gerade sanft im Umgang mit dem Tastenklavier. 

Das Acer wär nix für mich. Bei meinen Kumbel seinem Medion Lapschrott, hats bereit 1 Email schreiben gereicht, um die Shift Taste zu demontieren.

Nachdem ich etwa 5 Tastaturen am Desktop hingerichtet hatte, konnte ich mir bei einer Firmenauflösung ein Siemens Brett der Marke unvernichtbar sichern. Das Ding hab ich nun schon bald 10 Jahre und es wird auch noch weitere 10 funktionieren. Es sieht zwar dementsprechend aus aber nicht eine einzige Taste weist auch nur den geringsten Mängel auf


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*

Was hat Medion mit Acer zu tun? ^^ und so gut wie jeder Hersteller hat auch schlechte und gute Geräte, "sogar" Lenovo hat auch ein paar billige Modelle, und grad Asus gilt da sogar eher als "schlechter"... ^^  ich würde nie nen Hersteller pauschal gut oder schlecht nennen, außer der baut echt NUR Schrott, wo jedes 10. Notebook jeder Modellserie zum Reklamationsfall wird 

Mein Acer hält seit fast 2 Jahren anstandslos meine Forentrollereien und zahlreichen CoD4 und PES9 / 10 matches stand


----------



## AchtBit (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seriösität: Online Shop 'Redcoon' ??*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hat Medion mit Acer zu tun? ^^ und so gut wie jeder Hersteller hat auch schlechte und gute Geräte, "sogar" Lenovo hat auch ein paar billige Modelle, und grad Asus gilt da sogar eher als "schlechter"... ^^ ich würde nie nen Hersteller pauschal gut oder schlecht nennen, außer der baut echt NUR Schrott, wo jedes 10. Notebook jeder Modellserie zum Reklamationsfall wird
> 
> Mein Acer hält seit fast 2 Jahren anstandslos meine Forentrollereien und zahlreichen CoD4 und PES9 / 10 matches stand


 
Also sorry, ich kenn nur Schrott von Medion. Das wär mit jetzt aber sehr neu, wenn die ne Profi Liga hätten.

Meistens sind die Schwachpunkte in der Otto normal Verbraucherklasse, Display, Tastatur und Gehäuse.

Ich hab selbst jahrelang auf diversen Modellen der Profi Liga gearbeitet. Hab zudem selbst eins.
(nein, ich mach jetzt keine Reklame). Viele meiner Bekannten haben solche Plastikschachteln aus dem Mainstream Verbraucher Bereich. Mir kommen die alle wie Plastik Spielzeug vor. So ein Ding, egal wers gebaut hat, würde nicht mal 1 Jahr im professionellen Bereich überleben.


Und als Lenovo noch ein Think Pad war, gabs da keinen Müll.
Das hätte IBM nie zugelassen.

Bei Asus geb ich dir Recht. Die sind noch nicht lange mit einer Profi Serie am Markt. Ich würd mal sagen, die sind noch beim Einstieg.

Naja und Acer ist schon so lange am Markt, dass ihnen jedes Mittel recht ist, um ihren Platz weiterhin zu behaupten. Die Travelmates, sind einige der wenigen Buss. Profis, mit denen ich noch nicht gearbeitet hab. Kein Chef wollte die je haben. Die dehnen, meiner Meinung nach, auch ihre Profiklasse zu weit aus. Darum machen eigentlich immer die Geräte das Rennen, wo sich klar die Spreu vom Weizen trennt(meiner Erfahrung nach wars immer so). 

Das mit deinem Acer glaub ich schon. Das Ding wird warscheinlich auch meistens am gleichen Platz stehen und fast nur von dir benutzt werden. 

Was glaubst du was man mit einem Notebook, im Arbeits Einsatz, alles anstellt. Das Ding ist ne Hure, die mehrere User hat und keiner behandelt das Gerät wie Spielzeug oder als wärs sein eigen Lappi . Das steht auch nie lange an einem Ort, dafür hatten wir unsere Workstations.

Jeder Arbeiter braucht nun eben mal professionelles Werkzeug. Ist doch klar, dass der grinst, wenn du dem Hobby Ratsche in die Hand drückst.


----------

